
Aredis – an async redis client - jason0916
https://github.com/NoneGG/aredis
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
jason0916
If you have any suggestion or find bugs, please feel free to report. Trust me
or not, aredis is easy to use and efficient enough indeed.

